# How many colors do quasi photo realistic(greyscale) images count as?



## rhodey (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello all, this forums is amazing. I was hoping to get some input on a question I have. 



So I have a design that someone created for me based off of a photo. I guess you can say it's "quasi" photo quality...its grey scale by the look of it.


My intention is to submit this design to versatranz for a custom transfer.



So my question is does this count as a single color design or more? I look around and it seems the answer is "It depends on how much detail you need" 



I did some more research and one person sort of insinuated that the image could be converted to half tone , then it would be considered just one color?


I tried that in illustrator and the image still looks pretty good. I hope my question makes sense.The kink below shows a portion of the image (pre half tone conversion) for reference. I appreciate any help you guys (or ladies) can provide!


http://www.upl.co/uploads/greyscale1557037890.jpg


----------



## javajoe (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, if you are satisfied with a 2 color Final Product (the ink color & the substrate color) then,
that image looks to be a fine candidate for Halftone Screening.


----------



## rhodey (Apr 20, 2019)

javajoe said:


> Yes, if you are satisfied with a 2 color Final Product (the ink color & the substrate color) then,
> that image looks to be a fine candidate for Halftone Screening.



Thankyou javajo!. So a minimum of two colors. Just looking up the term substrate is the underlying color. In the example I used would that be Black to make the white/grey shading stand out? Or is it good enough for me to just send theimage to the vendor and theyll know what 2 colors to use?


----------



## javajoe (Jun 23, 2010)

The Substrate would be the shirt or other article you are applying the transfer to. 

The color of the shirt is the second color that shows through your halftone image.


The image you presented can be created in halftone with one ink color. 

If you wanted it in black and white and were putting it on Black shirts,
you would choose White for the ink color.


----------



## rhodey (Apr 20, 2019)

javajoe said:


> The Substrate would be the shirt or other article you are applying the transfer to.
> 
> The color of the shirt is the second color that shows through your halftone image.
> 
> ...


Wow thats great news....thanks brother I really appreciate you help!


----------



## javajoe (Jun 23, 2010)

Not a Problem.... Best of Luck to ya.


----------

